# codes P1188 and P1189 E46 323ci



## Pharao (Apr 16, 2007)

I have some problem with these two codes, P1188 and P1189 both are decribed as Manufacturer fuel and air metering. The weird thing is that my car works fine, no missfiring no rough idle no nothing it's just normal and don't know wher to start trouble shooting this problem does any one knows what exactly does it mean . and how to fix it. avoiding a Dealer visit. thanx


----------



## honor24 (Feb 23, 2006)

I had the same problem,,, I had a small air leak,,


----------



## Pharao (Apr 16, 2007)

do you know where was the air leak? thank you


----------



## Pharao (Apr 16, 2007)

prbolem is gone!!!!!!!!!!:rofl: i had an air leak right on the elbow that connects to the throttle body. been driving the car for two days and no light :thumbup:


----------



## mbertolo (Jan 10, 2007)

I have the same issue with fault codes p1188 & p1189. Where might I find an air leak? 

Thanks


----------



## Pharao (Apr 16, 2007)

air leak right on the rubber elbow that connects from the Mass Airl Flow sensor to the throttle body. try to look closely, it's hard to spot. and may not be the same air leak, but here is the part # of the part i'm talking about: 13 54 1 435 627. Good luck.


----------

